# Patrick the Pig at the Fair!



## froghaven5 (Jul 25, 2011)

Patrick our Pot-bellied pig was request to be the Kiss the Pig at Farm Fair this year. He was a huge hit. With Patrick's help the 4-H kids raised over $300 for the Small Animal clubs. This is the most ever in the 7 years this event has taken place! He already has another gig set for September.





Wandering around the show tent.






The Winner!






Not sure Patrick agrees


----------



## terryo (Jul 25, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your pig! Will he get any bigger? How old it he?


----------



## african cake queen (Jul 25, 2011)

hi, thats some pig! lindy


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 25, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE the faces on the kids in the background of the second picture!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How fun was that!!! Sounds like it was a great day and the man a great sport! Yay!!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Jul 26, 2011)

terryo said:


> I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your pig! Will he get any bigger? How old it he?



Thanks Terry! He is just a year old. It takes 3 years for them to get to full maturity. Patrick is about 75 lbs we think and he could get to 150 depending on how much he eats. It would be really nice if he stayed the size he is.



Torty Mom said:


> How fun was that!!! Sounds like it was a great day and the man a great sport! Yay!!!



It was a very hot day, but the kids still managed to have fun. Wayne was a good sport, but it was his wife who got him into it.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 26, 2011)

SUE...EEEEEEEE SUE.....EEEEEEEv^v^ Nice looking oinker!
*SMOOOOOOCH*

JD~


----------



## Turtle Guru (Jul 26, 2011)

big pig man lol


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2011)

I love pigs, they are so adorable  Your Patrick is very handsome


----------



## jackrat (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice pig!


----------



## laramie (Aug 2, 2011)

Patrick is such a cutie pie! Thanks for sharing


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I know we aren't the only ones with a piggie who is special, but Patrick is #1 with us!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice looking.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 3, 2011)

He is adorable, I can see why he is in such high demand!


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 10, 2011)

wrmitchell22 said:


> He is adorable, I can see why he is in such high demand!



Thanks!


----------

